# App additions to Model S



## chopr147 (May 23, 2016)

Basically my question is can I add apps to the Tesla screen like I do on my phone. I am looking into buying an S soon and was curious. I love the Waze app and would rather not have to use my phone for navigation when I have this big screen in front of me


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Short answer: no.

BUT...
I found this: http://teslaapps.net/en/
Sounds like it adds "apps" that you access through the car's web browser. Somewhat limited selection (no waze).
FAQ: http://teslaapps.net/en/faqs/

Additionally, Elon has mentioned adding an ability to mirror a phone's screen on the display. That would allow you to have Waze or any other app. So there's hope for the future.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Waze would be my #1 choice to make it officially or adopted into the nav system.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Waze would be my #1 choice to make it officially or adopted into the nav system.


absolutely. I use waze for my daily commute to see if I should get off the freeway when it backs up and take the surface streets or stick it out. Most times it's the most accurate traffic map.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

In the early days, there were discussions of a Tesla App Store...

However, due to security considerations that was removed and mirroring was discussed...

As a regular user of Tesla's navigation. It's pretty good around traffic ridden Southern California

As for buying a Model S, @chopr147, if you're planning on purchasing new or inventory, use a referral link to save $1,000 USD on your purchase (before 7/14/2016).


----------



## chopr147 (May 23, 2016)

I do have a referral link. Do I need to use it before 7/14/16? 
Waze has been a time saver so many times for me. I have learned to trust it despite my always knowing the best route


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

chopr147 said:


> I do have a referral link. Do I need to use it before 7/14/16?
> Waze has been a time saver so many times for me. I have learned to trust it despite my always knowing the best route


Tesla's referral program goes in waves. The current program ends then...

No indication of when it starts back up again. Tesla's built in navigation is pretty good and does route through the best available routes...


----------

